# Costco: TEAC iPod dock alarm clock radio $77.99



## wongnog (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been searching around for a good iPod dock/alarm/clock/radio to go with my brand new nano 3g. Costco has one at a very good price, it's the TEAC SR-L230i and it comes in white and black. The sound on it was very impressive, I was comparing it with the Phillips AJ300D sitting next to it and was frankly blown away by the TEAC. The Phillips model is a very tiny and stylish footprint, but one problem with the TEAC is its footprint is MASSIVE. Here's some links and pics:

TEAC Consumer Electronics iPod Sound Systems
Amazon.com: TEAC SR-L230iB HiFi Table Radio with iPod Dock (Black): Electronics










I've tried to find some decent reviews on this item, so if anyone comes across one please forward it here. But for that price and that sound quality, it looks like a good deal to me. Any owners out there care to provide some feedback? Thanks!


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Go for it. I don't have this exact model but I think I have the one than came before this one and love it. Perfect for a medium size room with great quality sound. I too while at Costco compared against the name brands and found no difference other than size but hey you know what they say  . Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

---


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Doug said:


> *spam*


I don't think so.

Unless wongnog owns Costco, which doesn't seem all that likely.

Some even categorize it as a "Hot Deal":

Elect - Costco: TEAC iPod dock alarm clock radio $77.99 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

Then there's this one:

Elect - LNT: Memorex iWake iPod alarm clock $48 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Public service announcement to some, spam to others I suppose.


----------



## wongnog (Jan 24, 2008)

The Doug said:


> Public service announcement to some, spam to others I suppose.


Buddy what's your problem? I'm not selling anything, I'm asking for people's opinions and feedback because I'm in the market for BUYING (not selling fool) an ipod alarm clock. I want to find out if there are other owners in Canada with these units and what the pros/cons of them are. I cross-posted these to RedFlagDeals and let me tell you, the people there were a lot more helpful then you Mr. Doug. As a first time poster, you've certainly tainted my experience as a member of this forum. Moderators beware, this guy should be warned.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Sorry if I offended you, your posts seemed like spam, and I was too quick on the trigger. That is all.


----------



## wongnog (Jan 24, 2008)

Apology accepted


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

wongnog said:


> Buddy what's your problem? I'm not selling anything, I'm asking for people's opinions and feedback because I'm in the market for BUYING (not selling fool) an ipod alarm clock. I want to find out if there are other owners in Canada with these units and what the pros/cons of them are. I cross-posted these to RedFlagDeals and let me tell you, the people there were a lot more helpful then you Mr. Doug. As a first time poster, you've certainly tainted my experience as a member of this forum. Moderators beware, this guy should be warned.


i appreciate the heads up....

looks like a deal...

c


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I bought the Sony iPod Alarm clock for myself. Was $80 at Wal-Mart.
Great sound out of it, I have quite enjoyed it so far, and I like how the iPod is not sticking out the top as I tend to swing blindly at loud noises first thing in the morning. This way I don't destroy my clock haha.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

MacDaddy said:


> I bought the Sony iPod Alarm clock for myself. Was $80 at Wal-Mart.
> Great sound out of it, I have quite enjoyed it so far, and I like how the iPod is not sticking out the top as I tend to swing blindly at loud noises first thing in the morning. This way I don't destroy my clock haha.


good thing it plays from your ipod, Sony cant receive a radio station that broadcasts from across the street!

good sound, nice looking, reception is horrible!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I need something like this. Has anyone used this with an iPhone??


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ohenri said:


> I need something like this. Has anyone used this with an iPhone??


I have a couple of different iPod audio systems in my house that work just fine with my iPhone. When you do plug your iPhone into one of these systems, your iPhone will give you a warning to put your phone into airplane mode so you don't get that weird feedback when you get an incoming phone call or text msg.


----------



## wongnog (Jan 24, 2008)

Ohenri said:


> I need something like this. Has anyone used this with an iPhone??


Bought the Sony unit from Best Buy (priced matched it with Wal-Mart who sells it regular price $94.88) and loooove it. Even though I don't have an iPhone I believe I read user comments that it works fine *without* having to go to airplane mode. Forget where I read it but check out these links:

Amazon (here and here), Apple Store (here and here), and CNET here.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

cchaynes said:


> good thing it plays from your ipod, Sony cant receive a radio station that broadcasts from across the street!


ahhahahah.....SO TRUE!

I have two SONY clock radios....and both can't catch any radio stations clearly.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My Sony clock radio picks up no problem.

That aside, I'd like an iPod docking radio alarm clock with a caveat. I don't want any light. I hate the fact that my current alarm (red numbers on black background) clock sends out its' little bit of glow, I have an iMode alarm (black numbers on glowing blue panel) clock in the master bath and I can see the glow from this thing from down the hall and around the corner.

I can't tell how the ones shown in the thread look and checking out in the store doesn't really help (way too bright). I want little to no glow at home and absolutely none for my bedroom at the cottage.

Can anyone tell me what they think of either of these units from that perspective or recommend something else. Typical functions like dual alarm, wake to radio (for at home) wake to iPod (at cottage since no stations). Remote nice to have but not necessary. Don't need video or even audio out.

Thanks


----------



## wongnog (Jan 24, 2008)

neither of the models discussed in this thread allow you to turn the display off, and most people like you have complained that the clocks are too bright even on their dimmest setting. I heard that the new iHome models allow you to turn the display off. You can get the model iH8 at Linen N Things for around $120. The newest model is the iH9 which is supposd to be quite good, but so far it doesn't look like it's being sold anywhere in Canada, so looks like you might need to do some cross border shopping if you want that one.


----------

